# [EVDL] High power density motor recommendations?



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I've bought batteries from these guys and found this BLDC motor just lookin
around. Not quite 10kw, and it's an outrunner (not sure if that'll affect
your application), but it's pretty cheap.

http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=5139



*Model*: *HXT80-100-A
Turns:* 6
*Maximum Power:* 7000W
*Resistance:* 17ohm
*Idle Current:* 3.5A
*ESC:* 150A
*Input Voltage* : max. 48V
*Kv* : 180 rpm/V
*Weight*: 1570g
*Shaft*: 12mm
*Voltage Range*: 20-48v
*Non Load Current:* 3.3A
*Equivalent*: 60-80cc Gas Engine



> Ian Hooper <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> > Hi everyone,
> >
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The HXT80-100-A requires a 3 phase controller (Electronic Speed
Control). I doubt you will find an ESP that will put out 10Kw.

I suggest an Etek motor. You may use it without a controller if you wish.

http://www.thunderstruck-ev.com/etek.htm

Richard

On 3/16/09, Joe <[email protected]> wrote:
> I've bought batteries from these guys and found this BLDC motor just lookin
> around. Not quite 10kw, and it's an outrunner (not sure if that'll affect
> your application), but it's pretty cheap.
>
> http://www.hobbycity.com/hobbycity/store/uh_viewItem.asp?idProduct=5139
>
>
>
> *Model*: *HXT80-100-A
> Turns:* 6
> *Maximum Power:* 7000W
> *Resistance:* 17ohm
> *Idle Current:* 3.5A
> *ESC:* 150A
> *Input Voltage* : max. 48V
> *Kv* : 180 rpm/V
> *Weight*: 1570g
> *Shaft*: 12mm
> *Voltage Range*: 20-48v
> *Non Load Current:* 3.3A
> *Equivalent*: 60-80cc Gas Engine
>
>


> Ian Hooper <[email protected]> wrote:
> >
> >> Hi everyone,
> >>
> ...


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)
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==


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

I get the strangest feeling this is for a go-kart....is it Ian ? 

Matt =


-----Original Message-----
From: [email protected] [mailto:[email protected]] On Behalf
Of Evan Tuer
Sent: Tuesday, 17 March 2009 11:15 PM
To: Electric Vehicle Discussion List
Subject: Re: [EVDL] High power density motor recommendations?



> Joe <[email protected]> wrote:
> > I've bought batteries from these guys and found this BLDC motor just =
> 
> > lookin around. Not quite 10kw, and it's an outrunner (not sure if =
> ...


----------

